
Congrats Web scraping is legal (US precedent) - iamarsibragimov
https://www.indiehackers.com/product/parsers/congrats-web-scraping-is-legal-us-precedent--LzkPWy1mSEMqWDyuP2q
======
sarcasmatwork
Related: [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/09/victory-ruling-hiq-
v-l...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/09/victory-ruling-hiq-v-linkedin-
protects-scraping-public-data)

------
WolfOliver
If you do not want your information to be used by others, don't put them
online

~~~
iamarsibragimov
So true!

